# Yabba Dabba Doo



## lostprophet (Jan 28, 2007)

Flintstones. Meet the Flintstones. 
They're the modern stone age family. 
From the town of Bedrock, 
They're a page right out of history. 

Let's ride with the family down the street. 
Through the courtesy of Fred's two feet. 

When you're with the Flintstones 
you'll have a yabba dabba doo time. 
A dabba doo time. 
You'll have a gay old time. 

Wilmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

or as the weather wasn't so good maybe that should be Yabba Dabba Don't

But dull weather or not there was no way I was staying in today, so a trip to a prehistoric coastal bay it was, still on the plus side it gives me a reason to go back when the weather is better 

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES

*1
*30secs
F14
ISO 100
30mm*




2
*15secs
F22
ISO 100
51mm
* 



3
*15secs
F22
ISO100
24mm
* 



4
*10secs
F22
ISO50
70mm
* 



5
*4secs
F22
ISO50
46mm
* 



6
*2secs
F22
ISO50
38mm
* 



7
*0.4secs
F22
ISO50
25mm
*


----------



## Mohain (Jan 28, 2007)

Excellent stuff LP! :thumbup: Where is this place? Great shots!


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 28, 2007)

Mohain said:


> Excellent stuff LP! :thumbup: Where is this place? Great shots!



oh yeah forgot about that 

Its called Kimmeridge Bay, in between Swanage and Weymouth.


----------



## surge (Jan 28, 2007)

don't know about the flintstones but - 

oh i do like to be beside the seaside...


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 28, 2007)

surge said:


> don't know about the flintstones but -
> 
> oh i do like to be beside the seaside...



Oh come on, The Flintstones rocked!  guess its gonna be one of those threads


----------



## TIM9G (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, thanks for sharing these great pics! All very impressive work. And thanks for providing the song lyrics to the Flintstones too! When (or if) I get a Tuesday off before I go away, it would be nice to go do some beachscape pics. 

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 28, 2007)

Oooooh, beautiful shots there "Fred".  1, 3 and 7 really grab me. What a gorgeous, peaceful spot this is! You had a good day, for sure.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 28, 2007)

great stuff LP, i thought about trying to pick favorites, but its just too difficult and i'm lazy tonight.  love them all, very impressive.  makes me wish i had a little more beach front property here in the desert...   :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Jan 29, 2007)

I like #3 the most. They do all have that 'primordial soup' thing going, which is good; especially if you like soup


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 29, 2007)

Sure enough: you made the best of the weather you had! Well done. So you have "the urge"? With me it is only slowly getting back to me... but I might get back to feeling like I really WANT to go out and take photos.

You really did well, and that stretch of your coast is beautiful!
I am with Walter (abraxas) here. Also I like #3 best of all. 
But they are all GOOD. No doubt!


----------



## Hoppy (Jan 29, 2007)

A stunning collection!!!!!!!!
Did ya find any fossils??


----------



## kamilla (Jan 29, 2007)

Beautiful images!!!!


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 29, 2007)

TIM9G said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing these great pics! All very impressive work. And thanks for providing the song lyrics to the Flintstones too! When (or if) I get a Tuesday off before I go away, it would be nice to go do some beachscape pics.
> 
> Tim
> www.9g-photography.fotopic.net



just phone in sick 



Antarctican said:


> Oooooh, beautiful shots there "Fred".  1, 3 and 7 really grab me. What a gorgeous, peaceful spot this is! You had a good day, for sure.



Peaceful? I wish, we had to wait about an hour for the other people to go home, the cliffs behind us were crumbling and the rocks falling down keep us on our toes  but on the plus side the MOD firing range was closed



JTHphoto said:


> great stuff LP, i thought about trying to pick favorites, but its just too difficult and i'm lazy tonight.  love them all, very impressive.  makes me wish i had a little more beach front property here in the desert...   :thumbup:



just get a swimming pool    cheers



abraxas said:


> I like #3 the most. They do all have that 'primordial soup' thing going, which is good; especially if you like soup







LaFoto said:


> Sure enough: you made the best of the weather you had! Well done. So you have "the urge"? With me it is only slowly getting back to me... but I might get back to feeling like I really WANT to go out and take photos.
> 
> You really did well, and that stretch of your coast is beautiful!
> I am with Walter (abraxas) here. Also I like #3 best of all.
> But they are all GOOD. No doubt!



I'm never without an urge or two 



Hoppy said:


> A stunning collection!!!!!!!!
> Did ya find any fossils??



No Ray stayed at home 



kamilla said:


> Beautiful images!!!!



thank you


----------



## Holly (Jan 29, 2007)

Andy these are beautiful!!! Love love love #3.. there is just something about it!!  Gorgeous photos!


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks Holly.

sometimes when I'm working out long exposures I get the math wrong!
I normally take a shot at F2.8 then workout what the shutter speed would be at F22, problem is my brain can't always cope  

179secs
F22
ISO 100

think I got this one wrong by about 4minutes


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 29, 2007)

Very nice series.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 30, 2007)

cheers


----------



## Arch (Jan 30, 2007)

Great job LP, your really getting into your landscapes huh?.... well, one of these is gonna get the special treatment, and get the POTM nomination... i'll leave it to you to break the news to the others :mrgreen: 

btw, what lens are you using for your landscapes at the moment?


----------



## WildBill (Jan 30, 2007)

Very nice LP.! 
I have some of those night time shots too. 

Bill


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 30, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Great job LP, your really getting into your landscapes huh?.... well, one of these is gonna get the special treatment, and get the POTM nomination... i'll leave it to you to break the news to the others :mrgreen:
> 
> btw, what lens are you using for your landscapes at the moment?



WHOOOOHOOOO 3rd ever nom!!

These and the ones from last week were all taken on my Canon 24-70 2.8 (1.3x crop) with the Cokin X-Pro system (big filters 170mm x 130mm)

I would like to use my Sigma 12-24mm but it can't use ND grads without a lot of work with a saw and some glue http://www.dslr.co.uk/x-pro_filter_on_12-24/index.htm 
just get the feeling if I try that I'll end up glueing filters to my fingers


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 30, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> WHOOOOHOOOO 3rd ever nom!!


 
i tried (twice) nominating a shot from this series yesterday but my browser kept shutting down.  i'm glad to see arch beat me to it, just about any of these are worthy of a POTM nomination, imo.  :thumbup:


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 30, 2007)

I like the effect of the water on the 1st


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 30, 2007)

some really nice ones among those! .. hmm... hard to decide for a favourite .. will think about it


----------



## doenoe (Jan 30, 2007)

Great shots LP, love em all


----------



## scrutiny1 (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome, I love your exposures- it seems you got all the levels correct!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 30, 2007)

Beautiful set of photos.
Really enjoy the last one


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 31, 2007)

awesome stuff!!


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 31, 2007)

WOW

cheers everyone


----------



## the real slim aidy (Feb 2, 2007)

love 5 and 7 wow wow wow oh yer and wow


----------



## MG TF 135 (Feb 2, 2007)

Excellent work the LP. I had a fave when i saw #3...............................then i saw #5....................................then i saw #7. They are all great and out of those 3 i would most likely pick #5.

I really like the simplistic composition and subject. Again, good work.


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 2, 2007)

Numbers 3 and 7 are my favorite.  Brilliant work!!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Feb 2, 2007)

Your photo's always have such a soft look to them that I just love!!!  Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Chiller (Feb 3, 2007)

Excellent series Prophet.   Tough to pick a fave here. .
  ....oh...thanks for the song too.  Been stuck in my head for half an hour now.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 4, 2007)

Chiller said:


> Excellent series Prophet.   Tough to pick a fave here. .
> ....oh...*thanks for the song too.  Been stuck in my head for half an hour now*.



yeah sorry about that


----------

